# Surface pro2 oder Dell Venue 11 pro?



## htgns (11. November 2013)

Ich wollte mir ursprünglich ein Tablet zulegen, zb. das neu Ipad Air. Ich bin dann auf das Surface Pro2 gestoßen und muss sagen, ich finde das schon richtig gut. Weiter ist es eben ein Vollwertiger Rechner und kein "Spielzeug" wie das Ipad oder die ganzen Android Konkurrenten.

Da der örtliche MM das Surface Pro nur in 64gb vorrätig hatte habe ich im Netz noch etwas gesucht und bin auf das Dell gestossen, welches mir auch gut gefällt. Gibt es sonst noch ernsthafte Alternativen dazu? Genutzt werden soll es hauptsächlich für die Uni, surfen, Filme unterwegs inkl. Sky go, evtl mal ein Game zwischendurch wie z.b. Fussballmanager oder so etwas in der Art. Weiter möchte ich evtl. mal eine Diagnosefahrt am Auto durchfahren also auch hier nicht besonders Ressourcenaufwändig.

Da ich einen Datenvertrag habe, wäre es schöner, wenn eingebautes 3g / 4g möglich wäre. Da werde ich aus dem Dell nicht wirklich schlau was denn nun wirklich geht. Dell ist wohl auch der Akku austauschbar und evtl auch mal die Festplatte zu erweitern?!

128gb sollte mir für den Anfang aber locker reichen, zumal ja noch per micro sd erweitert werden kann. Für Empfehlungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

Also bei dem Dell ist es wohl so das das Modell mit Modem zunächst nur in den USA verkauft wird. Beim Fell ist halt auch noch offen was Tastatur und Stift kosten und zum bestellen gehen diese auch noch nicht. Würde bei dem Dell noch warten bis die ersten Tests draußen sind und das Zubehör verfügbar ist.


----------



## htgns (12. November 2013)

Ne, kann man schon mir 3g ordern. LTE wird nur in USA geliefert. Stift und Tastatur kann man auch dazu bestellen. Bzw. sehe gerade, dass die Tastatur wohl nicht mehr im Shop ist.


----------

